# 200sx in 2F2F?



## 201SX (Jan 8, 2003)

I finally broke down and bought a copy of 2f2f last night and i was watching it when something caught my eye. I thought i saw a 200sx in the background of a shot. If any of you have the dvd its in chapter 15 @ 1:24:42. for those with vhs, its in the scene where all the people are cflying out of that big garage area and it pans over to the guy in the rx-7, it right outside his window. At least i think its a 200sx. Lemme know if its something else but it looks like one to me. 

:banhump: :banhump: :banhump:
-S


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Could be, might be, probably is. I sure as hell don't own a copy, so I can't go look, though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it was mospeed.

He use to post on the old board all the time.

I think I remember him saying something about it.

What color was it?


----------



## 201SX (Jan 8, 2003)

Its like a forest green...gold rims i think


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm, not sure.

His was teal. 

I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

i thought i saw one too when i watched it


----------



## 201SX (Jan 8, 2003)

:topic: hey you spell your name right, Im a Sean too


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

yes, it was Mospeed's old car in 2f2f.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

Screen cap.









Never mind. Doesn't work.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

there's also a silver spec v in it 2 or 3 times during that scene


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks like a 92-95 Civic to me. Not a 200. My digital freeze frame gave me a lil more clearer pic than that one. The rear quarter window is the giveaway to me.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I think it was mospeed.
> 
> He use to post on the old board all the time.
> 
> ...


I remember too and he has a green 200sx


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I bet that his old car.

mospeed was one of the OG's fo sho' 

and Sean is the only way to spell it


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

201SX said:


> I finally broke down and bought a copy of 2f2f last night and i was watching it when something caught my eye. I thought i saw a 200sx in the background of a shot. If any of you have the dvd its in chapter 15 @ 1:24:42. for those with vhs, its in the scene where all the people are cflying out of that big garage area and it pans over to the guy in the rx-7, it right outside his window. At least i think its a 200sx. Lemme know if its something else but it looks like one to me.
> 
> :banhump: :banhump: :banhump:
> -S


Yes it was mospeed 200sx but is not the car that you see outside his window.


----------

